
2nd Generation AMD Ryzen Processors - deafcalculus
http://ir.amd.com/news-releases/news-release-details/2nd-generation-amd-ryzentm-processors-ultimate-desktop-cpus-high
======
dragontamer
These are the rumored "Zen+" processors, which seem to have memory-controller
updates and clock speed boosts compared to the original Zen release. Mostly
because AMD upgraded the process from 14LPP to 12LP, but otherwise the
architecture is almost untouched.

There seems to be a press embargo for another few days, but the leaked
benchmarks from various Youtubers seem to be quite promising (especially
considering that the Ryzen architecture hasn't changed. Apparently these
memory controller updates were good enough to get IPC-bonus to this 2nd gen
release).

I'd still wait for official benchmarks from major reporting outlets before
buying. But it seems like an overall good "minor" update to the Ryzen line of
chips.

Rumors are ~5% to ~10% performance boost from 1800x to 2700x. There is a
slight boost in IPC due to better memory, as well as higher clocks.

Since the 2700x comes with a free CPU Cooler (and the Wrath Prism is a
surprisingly good cooler for $0), it will be a better value than the last
generation for sure. 1800x launched at $500, but the 2700x launches at $329
with a free CPU cooler.

This is definitely a very high-value deal. Great price/performance, although
I'm still going to be cautiously optimistic until official benchmarks are
revealed in a week or so. Its safer to confirm those rumors before believing
them!

